# Beef Imports



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Boxed beef is getting higher as would be expected.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/cattle_outlook_lots_of_imports_NAA_University_News_Release/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I never agreed with COOL for beef. It would be impossible to track every calf born in the U.S. from the time of birth until processing. One side affect is that with no country of origin labeling, imports are free to enter the U.S. market and not be labeled as imported.

Our record prices are limited to with in our borders. In part this is due to record low numbers. Another part is the demand for American beef. Imported beef will be able to be mixed with home grown ground beef with out much notice. The upper cuts will not compare much to the beef finished on our feedlots.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> Our record prices are limited to with in our borders. In part this is due to record low numbers. Another part is the demand for American beef. Imported beef will be able to be mixed with home grown ground beef with out much notice. The upper cuts will not compare much to the beef finished on our feedlots.


So if your record price is limited to your own boarder how do you explain the record prices here in Canada?

Also have you ever had barley fed beef as appose to corn fed?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> I never agreed with COOL for beef. It would be impossible to track every calf born in the U.S. from the time of birth until processing. One side affect is that with no country of origin labeling, imports are free to enter the U.S. market and not be labeled as imported.
> 
> Our record prices are limited to with in our borders. In part this is due to record low numbers. Another part is the demand for American beef. Imported beef will be able to be mixed with home grown ground beef with out much notice. The upper cuts will not compare much to the beef finished on our feedlots.


I can see grass finished beef not comparing to grain finished but cattle in Canada are finished on Corn/Barley rations also.


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

Anyone know what local prices are doing over seas? Europe/ Australia.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Canada has been finishing more beef since the money exchange became more equal. Canada is not exporting the live beef to finish that they once did. When the exchange was 25 cents higher here a lot of live cattle came south to be finished.

The linked article was about U.S. imports. The U.S. consumes much more beef than Canada just by mere population differences. The shortage here has made importing more affordable.

According the the numbers posted by the Canadian Ag site, they average 215,474 head per month.

The U.S. processes around 575,000 - 600,000 per week.


----------

